# ASB Quests



## Negrek

*ASB Quests*​
Though there are all sorts of adventures to be had in the course of normal ASB battles--grand tournaments, city-leveling metronome battles, fights atop giant levitating pizzas--some trainers want more. They may be treasure-seekers, thrill-seekers, or just ambitious people looking to make their mark on the world and test their skills by seeking out and challenging the world's most powerful pokémon. ASB quests offer trainers the opportunity to venture far beyond civilization in search of challenging battles and treasures that can only be found in the outer wilds.

Most quest battles require that you complete a certain number of rounds of non-quest battles in order to challenge them. For example, the "Scorching Savanna" quest has battles that require five rounds to challenge. These can be fulfilled with rounds from any normal ASB battle or tournament match; simply link to each round you're using to fill the requirement when you make your challenge. The battle DOES NOT need to be complete for you to use its rounds to fulfill a quest battle's requirements. For example, if you're in a battle that has gone for five rounds, but your opponent still has two pokémon remaining, you can use these five rounds to qualify for a quest battle immediately, rather than waiting for the battle to be concluded. You can also mix and match rounds from multiple battles if you require: one round from a battle that ended by DQ immediately after and four rounds from an ongoing match work perfectly fine. Once you've used a round to qualify for a quest battle, you can't use it to qualify for another one later, and you can only be in one quest battle at a time. Quest battles also don't use up a normal battle slot.

Each quest consists of one or more battles, usually against especially powerful or even legendary opponents. You can challenge a particular battle as many times as you like, taking the full prize each time, as long as you meet the battle requirements. Non-round requirements for battles only need to be fulfilled once. For example, if you complete the battle against Keldeo in Skyfire Lake once, you can challenge it again once you have ten more rounds to put towards it, without needing to complete a battle against another one of Cobalion, Terrakion, or Virizion.

Many quest battles give the option of either battling a single opponent or battling several at once. If you choose a multi-battle option, then if you win the battle, you win the prizes for all opponents defeated _combined_. However, the requirements for multi-battles are also the requirements for all the opponents that participate _combined_. For example, if you want to try a double battle against Charizard and Blaziken in Scorching Savanna, you need to use _ten_ rounds of ordinary battling. If you win, though, you'll get $30 and your choice of two Charcoals, two Fire Stones, or one of each.

Want to team up with someone else to take on a quest? Totally fine, as long as the quest offers a doubles-or-higher mode. The number of players should be equal to the number of opponents challenged, and each player must meet the requirements for their chosen opponent. At the end of the battle, if successful, each player can choose to receive the prize for any of the opponents defeated. For example, if two people battle Mega Sceptile and Mega Venusaur in Skycrown Selva, they can both choose to receive a Venusaurite if they'd like.

Once you challenge a quest battle, as long as you meet the requirements, your battle will begin as soon as a referee and someone to control your opponent can be found. Make sure your active squad's ready!

The list of currently-available quests is below. More will become available as time goes on.

*Available Quests*

*Skycrown Selva*​
DQ: 1 week
Damage Cap: 35%
Battle Style: Switch
Banned Moves: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, Chills 3/pokémon, Direct Healing 1/pokémon

The thick jungles of central Asber are largely unexplored, reaching as they do up into its jagged, impassable central mountain range. Deep in the forest grows a massive Ceiba tree, its roots alone rising higher than an adult human, its crown lost high overhead and its scarred trunk dotted with epiphytes and the tendrils of a huge strangler fig. The forest here has a peaceful air about it--one that can soon seem cloying and sinister when visitors find themselves constantly in danger of nodding off, alone and unprotected in the middle of the jungle.

The forest floor is dim, most light filtered away by the multi-layered canopy above, and there isn't much open room for fighting. The Ceiba overhead seems to always be in bloom, the ground around it littered with fallen pink petals. This is a place of great power, and one that's supposedly the home of terrifyingly strong grass-type pokémon.

*Notes:* Grassy terrain is always in effect, and the terrain cannot be changed. Weather has no effect in this arena.

*Available Battles*​
*Basic Challenge*

2vs1 Single or 2vs2 Double

*Opponents (Choose One or Both)*


Venusaur (F) <Chlorophyll> @ Leaf Stone [8 EXP]
Prize: $15 and your choice of Leaf Stone or Miracle Seed
Requirements: 5 rounds






Sceptile (M) <Unburden> @ Miracle Seed [8 EXP]
Prize: $15 and your choice of Leaf Stone or Miracle Seed
Requirements: 5 rounds





*Advanced Challenge*

1vs1 Single or 2vs2 Double

*Opponents (Choose One or Both)*


Venusaur (F) <Chlorophyll> @ Venusaurite [8 EXP]
Prize: $25 and Venusaurite
Requirements: 10 rounds and completion of the basic challenge against Venusaur






Sceptile (M) <Unburden> @ Sceptilite [8 EXP]
Prize: $25 and Sceptilite
Requirements: 10 rounds and completion of the basic challenge against Sceptile​




*Stormbound Sea*​
DQ: 1 week
Damage Cap: 35%
Battle Style: Switch
Banned Moves: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, Chills 3/pokémon, Direct Healing 1/pokémon

Near the southern tip of Asber lies a rocky jut of coastline that's seen more shipwrecks than anywhere else in the region. A combination of clashing ocean currents, unique topography, and the actions of local pokémon mean the area is gripped by near-constant storms, making it even _more_ dangerous than it would be otherwise. Jagged cliffs and hidden reefs make navigating this area as inhospitable towards surfing trainers as it is large ships.

You'll need to bring a pokémon capable of calming wind and waves if you hope to venture out to this particular corner of Asber, but if you do, you have a shot at finding one of the region's most powerful water-types, those who maintain the constant storm system. There's no chance of getting one of them to submit to capture, but if it's a fight you're looking for, they're sure to deliver.

*Notes:* Rain dance is always in effect, and the weather cannot be changed. Abilities that negate weather effects, like Air Lock and Cloud Nine, also have no effect here. Accommodation for land-bound pokémon is limited to a few rain-slicked boulders that jut out of the waves, and if a non-aquatic pokémon falls into the ocean, they will be trapped and damaged in a manner identical to a (non-STAB) whirlpool attack and unable to climb back out of the water until the whirlpool releases them.

*Available Battles*​
*Basic Challenge*

2vs1 Single or 2vs2 Double

*Opponents (Choose One or Both)*


Blastoise (F) <Rain Dish> @ Water Stone [8 EXP]
Prize: $15 and your choice of Water Stone or Mystic Water
Requirement: 5 rounds






Swampert (M) <Damp> @ Mystic Water [8 EXP]
Prize: $15 and your choice of Water Stone or Mystic Water
Requirement: 5 rounds





*Advanced Challenge*

1vs1 Single or 2vs2 Double

*Opponents (Choose One or Both)*


Blastoise (F) <Rain Dish> @ Blastoisite [8 EXP]
Prize: $25 and Blastoisite
Requirement: 10 rounds and completion of the basic challenge against Blastoise






Swampert (M) <Damp> @ Swampertite [8 EXP]
Prize: $25 and Swampertite
Requirement: 10 rounds and completion of the basic challenge against Swampert​




*Scorching Savanna*​
DQ: 1 week
Damage Cap: 35%
Battle Style: Switch
Banned Moves: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Chills 3/pokémon, Direct Healing 1/pokémon

Scorching Savanna isn't as remote as many other quest locales; you don't need to scale mountains, plumb caves, or even rely on a flying pokémon to get you there. Instead, reaching it means braving the punishing heat and constant sun over miles and miles of empty terrain, mercifully flat but almost entirely without landmark.

It would be difficult to tell you'd even arrived at the place, in fact, if not for the tall hump of rock, rising up out of the desert like it was dropped there aeons ago by an absent-minded god. The lonely ridge has been smoothed by centuries of wind and a very little rain, so it looks almost like an oversized dune frozen in stone. The porous rock is pocked with caves and crannies, and these are rumored to be inhabited by certain incredibly powerful fire-type pokémon, ones that actually thrive in the desert's intense heat and sunlight and which are canny enough to find enough food and water to survive in this barren place.

Walk up to the base of the rock and call out a challenge, but be sure you're prepared; there's no chance one of these pokémon will turn down the opportunity to fight, and they come out swinging every time.

*Notes:* Sunny day is always in effect, and the weather cannot be changed. Abilities that negate weather effects, like Air Lock and Cloud Nine, also have no effect here. There are no external water sources available for attacks that require them; these attacks will fail.

*Available Battles*​
*Basic Challenge - 2vs1 Single or 2vs2 Double*

*Opponents (Choose One or Both)*


Charizard (F) <Solar Power> @ Fire Stone [8 EXP]
Prize: $15 and your choice of Fire Stone or Charcoal
Requirements: 5 rounds






Blaziken (M) <Speed Boost> @ Charcoal [8 EXP]
Prize: $15 and your choice of Fire Stone or Charcoal
Requirements: 5 rounds





*Advanced Challenge*

1vs1 Single or 2vs2 Double

*Opponents (Choose One or Both)*


Charizard (F) <Solar Power> @ Charizardite Y [8 EXP]
Prize: $25 and your choice of Charizardite X or Charizardite Y
Requirements: 10 rounds and completion of the basic challenge against Charizard






Blaziken (M) <Speed Boost> @ Blazikinite [8 EXP]
Prize: $25 and Blazikinite
Requirements: 10 rounds and completion of the basic challenge against Blaziken​




*Pledge Grove*​
DQ: 1 week
Damage Cap: 35%
Battle Style: Switch
Banned Moves: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Chills 3/pokémon, Direct Healing 1/pokémon

This quiet forest clearing north of Floccsey Town is dominated by a large boulder cracked and gouged by powerful pokémon attacks. This is where the Guardians of Unova are said to train, the three (plus one) musketeers that defend pokémon against human abuses.

Aside from the prominent boulder, the grove consists of a flat, scuffed open field dotted here and there with large rocks and a couple of small ponds of water. It's a simple battlefield for old-fashioned battle training, where pokémon pit themselves against one another in physical contests until their attacks are capable of scarring stone.

The musketeers refuse to even show themselves before any trainer they deem unworthy, much less accept a challenge from one. As duelists concerned with honor and fairness, they refuse to fight outside of single combat. If you think you have what it takes, stand before the grove's sword-scarred boulder and look up: at the crest of the rock a legend will appear.

*Notes:* The musketeers believe in honorable single combat and can't abide trickery. Attacks that cause attraction, confusion, or that would trigger a mental herb (taunt etc.) automatically fail.

*Available Battles*​
*Basic Challenge - 1vs1 Single or 3vs3 Rotation*

*Opponents (Choose One or All)*


Cobalion (X) <Justified> @ Muscle Band [8 EXP]
Signature Attribute: Legendary Aura
Effects: This pokémon begins battle with 120% health and energy. This pokémon deals 1% more damage with all attacks and takes 1% less damage from all attacks after all other modifiers are applied.
Prize: $20 and Muscle Band
Requirements: 15 rounds




Terrakion (X) <Justified> @ Rocky Helmet [8 EXP]
Signature Attribute: Legendary Aura
Effects: This pokémon begins battle with 120% health and energy. This pokémon deals 1% more damage with all attacks and takes 1% less damage from all attacks after all other modifiers are applied.
Prize: $20 and Rocky Helmet
Requirements: 15 rounds




Virizion (X) <Justified> @ Expert Belt [8 EXP]
Signature Attribute: Legendary Aura
Effects: This pokémon begins battle with 120% health and energy. This pokémon deals 1% more damage with all attacks and takes 1% less damage from all attacks after all other modifiers are applied.
Prize: $20 and Expert Belt
Requirements: 15 rounds



*Skyfire Lake*​
Legend has it that the mountains west of Driftveil are home to a mystical highland lake, the flooded caldera of an ancient volcano that is inaccessible except by air. The sheltered crater is a haven for a dense grove of high-altitude pines, birds, and small animals who live entirely apart from the wider world. The great lake filling the center of the crater is said to reflect Unova's dazzling northern lights and is renowned as a place of rest and meditation, the perfect retreat for anyone interested in serious, solitary training or study.

Though the youngest of Unova's legendary musketeers frequently visits his friends in Pledge Grove, rumor has it that he will accept challenges only in his caldera home. If you wish to battle the lake's guardian, arrive at dusk and stand at the water's edge. If it deems you worthy, Keldeo will appear to test your strength when the lake reflects the sunset's brilliant, fiery colors.

*Notes:* The first time Keldeo uses sacred sword, the power of the arena will cause it to transform into its resolute form. While in resolute form, Keldeo gains the ability to hit ghosts with fighting and normal attacks, identical to the Scrappy ability, immunity to confusion, and the ability to walk or run on water.

*Available Battles*​
*Basic Challenge - 1vs1 Single*

*Opponent*


Keldeo (X) <Justified> @ Life Orb [8 EXP]
Signature Attribute: Mythic Legendary Aura
Effects: This pokémon begins battle with 120% health and energy. This pokémon deals 2% more damage with all attacks and takes 1% less damage from all attacks after all other modifiers are applied.
Prizes: $25, Rare Candy, Life Orb
Requirements: 15 rounds and completion of "Pledge Grove" against any opponent


----------



## Negrek

*Quests Awaiting Opponents*


*Quests Awaiting Referees*

Superbird and Gzhoom vs Blaziken and Charizard (Negrek)
Stryke and RedneckPhoenix vs Sceptile and Venusaur (Cynder)
Eifie and Keldeo vs Mega Blaziken and Mega Charizard Y (Negrek)​


----------



## Eifie

Negrek said:


> Though there are all sorts of adventures to be had in the course of normal ASB battles--grand tournaments, city-leveling metronome battles, fights atop giant levitating pizzas


I am so glad that my momentous contributions to ASB are being recognized.

Anyway, Keldeo and I would like to tag-team Charizard and Blaziken in the Scorching Savanna! As I understand it, we should be able to go on from there and fight their mega forms as a team, right?

Here are my 5 rounds: 1 2 3 4 5


----------



## Keldeo

Confirming the above, I believe the first five rounds of this battle should work for the requirements.

Also, I'd be willing to command for any singles opponent if someone wants to do that.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I would like to challenge Blastoise! I'm going to be using rounds from this battle.


----------



## Negrek

Eifie said:


> Anyway, Keldeo and I would like to tag-team Charizard and Blaziken in the Scorching Savanna! As I understand it, we should be able to go on from there and fight their mega forms as a team, right?


Correct, as long as you have the rounds you can go straight on to do a team doubles match against the mega-forms.

Is there anyone who'd like to command for Charizard and/or Blaziken in this match? Two people can do it as a team, or one can control both!

Also, Keldeo, would you like to play Blastoise for ILS' challenge?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

1 2 3 4 5

I'll command for Charizard and Blaziken.


----------



## Negrek

You don't need to spend rounds if you're acting as an opponent for a quest battle--you can do that for free! So I'll put you down for Charizard and Blaziken and all that battle needs is a referee.


----------



## Keldeo

Negrek said:


> Also, Keldeo, would you like to play Blastoise for ILS' challenge?


For sure! Alternatively, if someone else wants to command for Blastoise I can ref the match.


----------



## Superbird

Well, I own a Blaziken, so I figure I might as well start pushing towards that Blazikenite. I'll submit these [1 2 3 4 5] to that end. If someone wants to join me in a multi battle against Charizard as well, I wouldn't object to that.

I'll also ref Eifie and Keldeo vs Charizard and Blaziken (RedneckPhoenix), I think, see if I can't dust off my license and get back into reffing again.

EDIT: accidentally made this when trying to get the DB to do my job for me. So that probably needs to be fixed. On that note, how are these going to be handled in the database anyway?


----------



## sanderidge

sandstone-shadow and i will be questing against the venusaur and sceptile! 
here are my rounds !!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

sanderidge said:


> sandstone-shadow and i will be questing against the venusaur and sceptile!
> here are my rounds !!


And mine! [1] [2] [3] [4] [5]


----------



## Eifie

I will control Venusaur and Sceptile! Bring it on, my underlings! Hahahaha!


----------



## Stryke

I'm gonna also tag team Venusaur and Sceptile w/ RedneckPhoenix. 

Rounds are right here: 1 2 3 4 5


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

oi
Sse above for rounds


----------



## Negrek

Superbird said:


> Well, I own a Blaziken, so I figure I might as well start pushing towards that Blazikenite. I'll submit these [1 2 3 4 5] to that end. If someone wants to join me in a multi battle against Charizard as well, I wouldn't object to that.
> 
> I'll also ref Eifie and Keldeo vs Charizard and Blaziken (RedneckPhoenix), I think, see if I can't dust off my license and get back into reffing again.
> 
> EDIT: accidentally made this when trying to get the DB to do my job for me. So that probably needs to be fixed. On that note, how are these going to be handled in the database anyway?


Okay, I'll put you down for the one-on-one looking for opponent for now. Would anybody like to join Superbird for a battle against Charizard and Blaziken?

Re: the database: arrrgh, that is obviously an important thing I should have worked out before posting, and intended to work out before posting, and then completely forgot about. I'll talk to Zhorken about it. For now I would say create the threads without using the database, and I'll sort things out later.

I believe I have the various quest statuses updated correctly. Let me know if I left somebody out!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Negrek said:


> I believe I have the various quest statuses updated correctly. Let me know if I left somebody out!


Not to be a bother, but Stryke and I are awaiting an opponent.


----------



## Negrek

My bad, moved it to the correct section.


----------



## Gzhoom

Negrek said:


> Okay, I'll put you down for the one-on-one looking for opponent for now. Would anybody like to join Superbird for a battle against Charizard and Blaziken?


I would be happy to.


----------



## Cynder

RedneckPhoenix said:


> Not to be a bother, but Stryke and I are awaiting an opponent.


I would like to be their opponent, playing Venusaur and Sceptile.


----------



## Negrek

Gzhoom said:


> I would be happy to.


Got it. I'll command Blaziken and Charizard for this one.

Updated the challenge post so now it shows who's controlling the enemy pokémon... kind of important for the referee to know, heh.


----------



## Eifie

Against my better judgment, I'll ref ILS vs Blastoise.

It should be randomized who commands first, right? I kind of think it'd be fun if the challenger always commands first in the first round.


----------



## Negrek

The challenger always commands first, since they already know what the opposing pokémon is/are.


----------



## Superbird

Negrek said:


> The challenger always commands first, since they already know what the opposing pokémon is/are.


Do you mean always commands first on the first round, or always commands first in general (that is, always commands first even in later rounds)?


----------



## Negrek

Just in the first round.


----------



## Eifie

Do Cloud Nine and Air Lock work in the Scorching Savannah and Stormbound Sea?


----------



## Negrek

No, I'll add that to the arena descriptions.


----------



## Superbird

Here to report that Eifie and Keldeo have triumphed over Charizard and Blaziken. I accidentally opened a battle in the database (here) that will need to be closed, and their rewards will need to be handed out manually. 

That said, this means that when Eifie or Keldeo does decide to tackle the Vs. Blaziken or Vs. Charizard quest, we will need to figure out the mechanics of Mega Evolution, and if how it's applied in Quest Battles in particular will be different from how it normally works. I dunno if this will be a discussion or simply a ruling by Negrek or Zhorken, but it'll need to exist somewhere before that battle begins.

And since it's the first unreffed battle on the list, currently, I'm going to take Sandstone-Shadow and sanderidge vs Sceptile and Venusaur (Eifie).


----------



## Eifie

Once mega evolution is settled, Keldeo and I would like to take on Mega Charizard and Mega Blaziken! I will use rounds 6 and 7 of this, and all 8 rounds of this.


----------



## Keldeo

Eifie said:


> Once mega evolution is settled, Keldeo and I would like to take on Mega Charizard and Mega Blaziken! I will use rounds 6 and 7 of this, and all 8 rounds of this.


Confirming this! I'll be using the first ten rounds of this.


----------



## Superbird

Oh, and another thing I actually wanted to bring up. Should the Quest Pokémon start with some accumulated EXP (say, they're assumed to have at least 8 EXP, so they get the corresponding bonus damage)? Treating them as if they're inexperienced kind of seems silly to me.


----------



## Negrek

Sorry about the mega evolution thing. I obviously hoped to have the mechanic worked out before anyone got to that stage, but I'm waiting on some material that was put together earlier on the topic since I think the mod team had a more or less fleshed out implementation ready to go. One way or another there should be discussion on that starting up soon, and then hopefully it won't take too long to work out an implementation that's at least battle-test-ready!

I'll also control Charizard and Blaziken for that battle.



Superbird said:


> Oh, and another thing I actually wanted to bring up. Should the Quest Pokémon start with some accumulated EXP (say, they're assumed to have at least 8 EXP, so they get the corresponding bonus damage)? Treating them as if they're inexperienced kind of seems silly to me.


That's a good point! I'll add that.


----------



## Zhorken

Superbird said:


> Here to report that Eifie and Keldeo have triumphed over Charizard and Blaziken. I accidentally opened a battle in the database (here) that will need to be closed, and their rewards will need to be handed out manually.


Leave this open, I'll sort it out in a bit hahah


----------



## Trinket

I still have nebulous plans to properly support quest battles in the db, but for now: add them to the db like normal battles when they start so that the challenger trainer's squad is recorded.  Put whoever's controlling the quest Pokémon as the second trainer and poke me to fix their squad manually.

(Also, still need to know what the standin trainer and the ref should get as prizes hahah)


----------

